# Treiber für Firewire-Karte gesucht



## dfd1 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs
Ich suche verzweifelt einen Treiber für meine Firewire-Karte.
Hersteller: Radius Inc. (gibt es nicht mehr)
Modell: PCI 2330
Versions-Nr: 00117-2

Trotz Google hab ich wirklich nicht's gefunden.

Danke um jede Hilfe.


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, die einzige Quelle wäre der Hersteller.
Vllt. über eBay verkaufen oder so.

Wird Sie vom Windows bei der Installation nicht mitinstalliert?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. Dezember 2005)

Eventuell hilft dieser Link weiter.


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Vllt. findest auch auf www.winload.de in der Treiberecke was. Der Treiber im vorigen Link hat kein gutes Rating.


MfG Alexander12


----------

